# What's an oak log worth?



## kenabcd (Sep 25, 2005)

I am interested in what I could plan to sell oak logs for in the west central Minn. area. The trees are white and red oak. the log sizes would be about 24"-30" at chest height and most have at least one 16' log. I know that these are big logs, they are on the back of a farm that will be broken up. Full canopy mature oak forest. Some have wind splits, so there is less than scale on those. There are bigger and smaller trees and some would have 2 logs in them. There are about 40 of each species. I understand that the northern red oak would be more valuable than white. There are also some big basswoods in there. 

I have a woodmizer and would cut some of the smaller, or wind split logs, but some of these logs are probably too good and large for me to handle. The volume of wood would overwelm me. 

I may need to move some of these logs by next spring, ( a housing project ) When I look at these trees, I think veneer or old growth high value timber. I do see dollar signs, but any speculation on the going rate for oak logs or advice on how to sell would be welcome. I may cut and skid them myself or get some one else to do it. 

If any one can recommend a contact or a market for these logs, I would be interested. 

The area is challanging to get logs out of, I could get a few per day to a landing so a log truck could haul them out.


----------



## fmueller (Sep 26, 2005)

State forester could come out there and do a cruise for nuttin to give you an idea of what you have.


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 26, 2005)

If it's challenging to get them out, a log arch and an ATV is hard to beat.


----------



## spencerhenry (Sep 26, 2005)

skidders work ok too


----------



## kenabcd (Sep 27, 2005)

*Any one know what an oak log is worth?*

The challange of moving the logs has to do with the grade of the terrain. I have not seen many ATV's that could move a 30"x 16' oak log up a 45° grade even if it was on an arch. I am sure that a skidder could do it If there was any trail thru the mature forest up and down the hills. 

I can get them to a landing, if there is enough value in them. 

I was kind of hoping that someone that buys or sells logs could give me some information on the current market. 

I am sure that there may be a state forester that could come out, but I have never placed too much value in having the government involved with what I do, (although I am sure that state foresters are wonderful human beings) This woodlot is not in what would be considered prime timber land and it may take some time to get some one out.


----------



## TimberPig (Oct 1, 2005)

45 degrees is 100% slope. I would not want to be behind the wheel of a skidder of any kind trying to drive it down the hill, and it will not be able to pull up it either. The only way to pull them up that kind of grade is to winch them up, or use a yarder or helicopter. In order to skid on that slope, you will need excavated skid trails to reduce the grade to operable levels. Basically the same ways to go downhill, although you get the logs sliding down when going downhill, which can make them slide right off the slope to where they are easier to get access to.

If you are legitimately dealing with 100% slope, you are on very difficult slopes to operate on. If it is 45 % (about 24 degrees) then a rubber tired skidder will have difficult operations, while a crawler could easily skid it if ground conditions permit.

It kind of sounds like they are still there because the area is difficult ground to work, so they have been passed up for easier wood.

Your state forester should be able to provide you with a rough idea of what the market value of your timber is, based upon selling prices in your area, without having to visit the site. Without being on site though, no one can give you an absolute value of the wood.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 1, 2005)

You can log with a dozer on a 2 to 1 slope. I know I regualy operate a dozer on ground like that to push skid trails, I put in switch backs and up or down we go but you have to be carefull.


----------



## scotchguy (Oct 3, 2005)

Come on, have a heart ... I'm sitting here dying to know what an oak log is worth. Why not at least give me a clue ... is it 10, 100 or 1000 dollars?


----------



## Newfie (Oct 3, 2005)

In this case it sounds like maybe not that much. A difficult site to contend w/, large timber that sounds like less than the best quality. How far to the mill will be a factor as well w/ the high cost of fuel.


----------



## spacemule (Oct 4, 2005)

That's sort of like asking how much a Ford car is worth with no other information. Well, how much, $5,000, $10,000, $200,000? 

FWIW, if it's that hard to get to, why not leave it? There's not much old growth timber left.


----------



## SWI Don (Oct 4, 2005)

It sounds like if he doesn't take it they will push out, pile, and burn the thing for some development. Spacemule, sounds like the trees are gonners regardless. I think he is trying to figure out is it worth it to harvest some of them before they clear them.

Don


----------



## scotchguy (Oct 5, 2005)

spacemule said:


> That's sort of like asking how much a Ford car is worth with no other information.



Regarding Ford cars, I bet that >90% of those on the road today are worth from 5 to 50K.

And so far as the logs go, we do have information:




kenabcd said:


> The trees are white and red oak. the log sizes would be about 24"-30" at chest height and most have at least one 16' log. There are bigger and smaller trees and some would have 2 logs in them.




The debate seems to be about how much it will cost to get them out. A picture would be good.


----------



## Bodean (Oct 6, 2005)

Lucas Mills are like 6k, cantch ya mill it on site. Only work to remove profit product. Everything else can be pushed by your bulldozer friends.
Doesnt everyone have 6k to throw about. Here in Marin we see tons of oak wood. Of course infected though just a bit of staining on the board.


----------



## begleytree (Oct 6, 2005)

Last white oak logs I took in were 22" dbh, no limbs or defects, 16' long, buttlogs pulled $50 each, second cut pulled $20 each. That was me hauling them in. There's some numbers, if thats what you're after.
I think what everyone else was saying about terrain was on the mark and pertinent to the discussion. Never turn down extra information, especially when its free. 
-Ralph


----------



## CoreyTMorine (Oct 7, 2005)

i think the highest $ i've ever seen on a scale sheet was 237$ for a single 16' clear red oak, 22" top. A buddy of mine sent it in, so i'm not real sure.

As for the terrain, if their putin' houses in they are going to need a road. Tell the developer that you need the road before you can get the lots cleared. 

Some of those guys are money hogs of the worst sort. Don't give em' an inch, not one god ????ed inch.


----------



## valleyviewfarm (Oct 8, 2005)

*Log Prices*

The New York State DEC publishes a Stumpage Price Report bi-annually (Jan & July), perhaps your state does too, if you have a Division of Lands & Forests, or similar tax paid outfit. Prices vary depending on distance to mills, current market conditions/demand and logging quantities and many other factors. These reports are loose guides per thousand board feet based on International quarter inch rule.


----------



## Nas (Sep 18, 2017)

kenabcd said:


> I am interested in what I could plan to sell oak logs for in the west central Minn. area. T
> 
> 
> kenabcd said:
> ...


----------

